# SGTP  April 11  shoot



## dpoole (Apr 3, 2015)

This month all yall that shoot black powder bring em with you we are going to have that as our primitive event of the month.  Any one who has any blackpowder targets or has helped with black powder shoot we need you help in this event. WE ALSO NEED HELP COOKING NEXT SAT.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 3, 2015)

Will Berry clean my .54 for me?


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 3, 2015)

What is SGTP? I am glad you asked. The attached flyer gives just a taste, but it does include directions and a way to get more information.
Great place and good times.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 3, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Will Berry clean my .54 for me?



Yeah, I'll skeet a little water down the barrel, and we'll call it clean.


----------



## zanzibar (Apr 4, 2015)

Will there be people working on bows this month? My son and I were thinking of making our first trip down there to work on our bows. I have a raw Hickory stave and he has a roughed out Osage stave. We don't have any black powder weapons


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 4, 2015)

zanzibar said:


> Will there be people working on bows this month? My son and I were thinking of making our first trip down there to work on our bows. I have a raw Hickory stave and he has a roughed out Osage stave. We don't have any black powder weapons



I'd bet a dollar to a donut there will be people working on self bows, under the watchful eye of Hatchet Bow Dan...of course.
Come on down.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 6, 2015)

zanzibar said:


> Will there be people working on bows this month? My son and I were thinking of making our first trip down there to work on our bows. I have a raw Hickory stave and he has a roughed out Osage stave. We don't have any black powder weapons



Yes Dan will be working on self bows come on down for a visit.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 6, 2015)

zanzibar said:


> Will there be people working on bows this month? My son and I were thinking of making our first trip down there to work on our bows. I have a raw Hickory stave and he has a roughed out Osage stave. We don't have any black powder weapons



There is plenty of room to camp too.
I will be camping there Saturday night.

This is pretty typical of the activity down there.
Last Month:


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 6, 2015)

Gonna miss it. Gotta work cause the next weekend is a fish camp getaway for me and Marty and haven't done that in years....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 6, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Gonna miss it. Gotta work cause the next weekend is a fish camp getaway for me and Marty and haven't done that in years....



Fish camp sounds like a good time waiting to happen.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 6, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Fish camp sounds like a good time waiting to happen.



Yep 6 of us, Fri, Sat, Sun. 2 days fishing, camping at our lease , fish fry Sat night. Can't wait.

That will have me at 11 campfires for the year. Looks to be another 30+ year.


----------



## JBranch (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey, Donnie, what kinda help you needing for cooking. Planning on being there. Don't mind helping cook at all.  Let me know.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 7, 2015)

cooking burgers /hot dogs nothing fancy


----------



## JBranch (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll be there about 8:30 - 9:00.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 8, 2015)

JBranch said:


> I'll be there about 8:30 - 9:00.



that will work THANKS


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ain't got no black powder gun but might have time to come down and shoot some foam before work if targets are going to be up.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 10, 2015)

Stump Shooter said:


> Ain't got no black powder gun but might have time to come down and shoot some foam before work if targets are going to be up.



Targets are up. Good course set through the pines.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 12, 2015)

Donnie many thanks for hosting another great day in the woods with great people.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 12, 2015)

Good time, good food, and friends, Will and I had a great time hopefully see you all next go around thanks.


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks SGTP for another great time,  the ribs were awesome!  Zanzibar, it was nice meeting you, and Jeff thanks for shooting the course again with me even though it was your third time around.  See everyone at the next one...hope everyone puts down a nice Turkey!


----------



## zanzibar (Apr 12, 2015)

William and I had a great time. We made progress on our bows, enjoyed the shoot without losing any arrows, met some great people and ate some fantastic ribs. Thanks Donnie, Dan and all the good folks at SGTP. Great meeting you too AllAmerican.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 13, 2015)

Any smoke poles out there?


----------

